# 2 Very confusing budgies.



## Grogu (Apr 21, 2021)

About a year ago I got 2 budgies from a pet store and within a week i was attempting to tame them and try to get them to be comfortable with my hand. After about 3 months I saw very little change. I gave up for roughly a month and lost all motivation to try to tame them. But I started to try again, and again I saw no change after 6 months. Everyday I place my hand of their cage for about 10 to 15 minutes and talk to them, sometimes even putting my ha d IN the cage. But sadly both of them are TERRIFIED of my hands being in their cage still. The weird thing is that they will sit on my hand when I offer seed or millet but will run away in utter fear if I dont have treats. I'm not giving up and I want to have a bond with both of them, but I feel like I'm going nowhere and I'm running out of options.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there anyone else in the house that might be grabbing/scaring them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Try offering the back of your hand rather than you finger when you have your hand in the cage and hold it completely still. I've found that some birds are terrified of fingers but if you keep them closed and give the bird the back of your hand it is more accepting. That said, make sure you always move slowly when you are in the room with them, and talk calmly to them. Loud or sudden movements will scare them and will be a set-back to any progress.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!
*


----------



## Grogu (Apr 21, 2021)

justmoira said:


> Is there anyone else in the house that might be grabbing/scaring them?


No no not at all, everyone in the house respects them and doesn't try to touch them. I will say though I came home to my dad "flooding" them and I freaked out because I knew how damaging that would be and that's when the progress really stopped.

He doesn't do it anymore but I thought j needed to share that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What do you mean by “flooding”?
When was the last time this happened?*


----------



## Grogu (Apr 21, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *What do you mean by “flooding”?
> When was the last time this happened?*


Flooding is when you grab the bird until it gives up essentially. This happened about 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's awful and cruel, no wonder they are terrified.


----------



## Grogu (Apr 21, 2021)

Cody said:


> That's awful and cruel, no wonder they are terrified.


Trust me I know  Ive made it very clear to everyone to not do it and that it's not safe for the birds. I'm just not sure if this has permanently effected them and if there's nothing I can do


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What in the world did he think he was doing by that action?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

That;s horrifying! Those poor birds. Honestly, as long as he is around I wouldn't be surprised if they never let their guard down.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have to agree with Moira. As long as the birds are in the same household with your father, they may always be terrified.
I can't believe anyone would ever think behavior of that nature was "OK". Very sad.

By the way, were you on this forum previously with a different User ID? If so, I need to merge the two User IDs into the current one. 

This whole scenario sounds as if I've heard it almost verbatim before...*


----------

